# Your Thoughts Please



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

My young Daughter is just now starting to take pictures. This is her little sister. Just wanted to know what kind of eye she has. Thanks


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well it looks as if has a good tech for holding the camera. Everthing here is straight and it seems to be in fairly good focus. 
What I did with my daughter is we went on a walk with the cameras, and took pics of every thing and anything. I soon saw she enjoyed photos of bug and such, so I helped edge her in that direction, explaining the fundaments of photography.

Now she has became pretty good with the camera.

I think, just let her play, she may decide to carry on or after the "New" wears off she may just put it down.
Also, print a few and hang them up, she will see the end product and it will give her a sense of " Hey, I did that"


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

What Fred said. I think she did well. How old is she?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Take her to the zoo and see what the world looks like through her eyes/camera.
Mike


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm certainly am not the expert with C&C but I like what I see and think that she captured a good pic with great composition and believe she may be on her way if she opts to stick with it.

dick


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great idea!!!!! Mike..........



MT Stringer said:


> Take her to the zoo and see what the world looks like through her eyes/camera.
> Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

did you give guidance to the composition of this image?

if she did it herself, she has shown she has an instinctive artistic eye. if this is the case, do not give her boundaries (apart from obvious safety ones) when she has a camera. perhaps as Mike suggested, give her a project like the zoo. you could compile a series of her photos into a fairly cheap book that she can keep forever.

once boundaries start coming in, there is a tendency for the natural arty instinct to take a step back. eventually it comes back, but i always think it's a shame to loose it in the first place.

how old is your daughter? did you do any post processing on this image?

i like it very much!

rosesm


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope, no advice from me. She took this picture while in South Padre Island with her Mom, stepdad, & little sister. All she did was e-mail it to me. The picture is as it was sent to me. I couldn't even tell you what kind of camera it is. All I know is she said she found it and I sent the money. 
She has taken a few other pictures like that and I too think she has an eye for it. She loves taking pictures.
Thanks all of your thoughts. I will continue to support her passion of course.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

*More from Bri*

Here is the other one she took of her little sister:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Heres something I find interesting. It would be interesting to find out her thoughts on why she chose B&W instead of color....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

These guys are the experts, but, I love Black and White pics of people


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Actually, I think it goes back quite a few years when my wife and I got married. The photographer that took the pictures took a couple of my daughter that are black and white and it's actually my favorite one of her. When she saw it, she fell in love with it. Maybe that's part of the reason.
I will pick her brain and find out why she likes the black and white pictures.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

OK, I was just wondering. B&W has its place and one instance that is a good choice for B &W are people, Like the ones you posted. If she has a reason for using B&W that might answer your original posted question " If she has a good eye".
That one of her sister,(second one) If she would have included a bit more of her chin and not cut it off, I would consider that an very well composed shot....I quite like it. Great expression on her face and a good capture in time (As she is looking off camera and not directly into it).



KylesKenner2 said:


> Actually, I think it goes back quite a few years when my wife and I got married. The photographer that took the pictures took a couple of my daughter that are black and white and it's actually my favorite one of her. When she saw it, she fell in love with it. Maybe that's part of the reason.
> I will pick her brain and find out why she likes the black and white pictures.


----------



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

haha thanks everybody! HAHA I'm the official photographer- My Dad loooves to brag about me- 
Stargazer: ps cool screen name- I am 19 years old and have been taking photos for quite sometime now- I shoot both color and black and white but i prefer B&W because it leaves something to wonder about- I don't kow- i just like hte looks of it- i will post some of color here soon-but I did post some more B&W on a new thread in this forum..
Koru: Thank you very much- I have photoshop but I do not use any post processing- this is RAW- straight out of the camera.
Dad: your crazy! and sometimes drive ME crazy!
**It as a Canon Rebel, older version**


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gotta love her. That's a Dad job honey to drive you kids crazy. Either way, I'll support whatever you do. Keep the photos like the ones above coming. They're great and we love them.


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

*Great pictures*

The face shots are great with the expression and closeup. Keep up the good work !


----------



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks- I posted my very own thread- " More B&W Photography" it think, something like that


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good deal, If B&W is what you enjoy, then keep on doing it. Thats what makes a good photographer great Thinking out side the box....Develop (no pun intended ) your own style, and shoot what make ya feel good.
Now that you have been sucked in, I expect we can look forward to more from ya...Keep it up



B&WBree said:


> haha thanks everybody! HAHA I'm the official photographer- My Dad loooves to brag about me-
> Stargazer: ps cool screen name- I am 19 years old and have been taking photos for quite sometime now- I shoot both color and black and white but i prefer B&W because it leaves something to wonder about- I don't kow- i just like hte looks of it- i will post some of color here soon-but I did post some more B&W on a new thread in this forum..
> Koru: Thank you very much- I have photoshop but I do not use any post processing- this is RAW- straight out of the camera.
> Dad: your crazy! and sometimes drive ME crazy!
> **It as a Canon Rebel, older version**


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Brianna,
I just checked the Aug. contest. You have until 8/31 to e-mail a picture in for the contest. Give the B&W thing a go and see what it looks like. 
Horizantals & Verticals.
Love Dad


----------



## jeffsays (Jul 27, 2009)

hi guys.it's raelly intersting forum and i would like to participate 
so this is also one pic..


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I love it. I have always been partial to B&W. Maybe that's where my Duaghter, B&W Bree gets it. Either way. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Brianna,
Been looking forward to seeing more of your work. What happened? Post some more B&W soon for us to enjoy.
Love Dad.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

It takes a special eye to take intimate pics of people. Bugs and animals are one thing, lines and curves of the human form are quite another. My opinion is that she has quite an eye. Keep it up. Not everyone can see what she can see if these few are representative.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Jeff, Nice shot. Good use of reflection and a lovely young lady.
Do me a favor, Your more than welcome to post anytime, but as a courtsy to the OP, Just go ahead and post your own thread. OK. You will get more views of your work and It wont be buried in anothers thread. 
If its an open thread, sure add to it by all means.
Thanks and looking forward to seeing more of your work.
Thanks Buddy.
Fred



jeffsays said:


> hi guys.it's raelly intersting forum and i would like to participate
> so this is also one pic..


----------

